# Rubber Roof



## GAcarver (Apr 12, 2005)

NOT A HAPPY CAMPER







We just bought our first Outback (2004 21RS) last week. (used)
Was going over everything for our first trip in it this weekend, got to the roof and







found 6 places where the sealer is separating, and I mean big places.If that was not bad enough
there are places on the roof where it tlooks like the water has been standing, but I know thats not possible because the roof is bow shaped and water could not stay in one place. After closer inspection it looks like the areas that are a brown color apear to be cracking or maybe dry rot. Needless to say I was upset







.
Called the dealer this morning and ask him if the service dept. had even checked the roof before we picked it up. If I can find the holes that easy they should be able to. Now I have to get up at 5 in the morning and drop it off at the dealer, let them look at it and hope that can fix it in one day and then pick it back up that evening and still get it loaded to head out Friday.
So to all of those who are getting ready to buy, please check everything, including the roof. Better safe than sorry.
Another question, can they put a coating on the roof? I have seen a few products that are used for such problems. Do they work? and do they last?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Wow...that is pretty amazing for a 2004 unit. My 26 RS is coming out of hibernation this weekend and among the things to do is check the roof (and de-winterize, and install a shower door, and install gutter extensions, and install the screen room, and grease the axles, etc.)

According to Keystone, no special treatment is needed or recommended for the rubber roof. They suggest washing it a few times per year with standard household detergents (no petroleum based, abrasives, or citrus based).

Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

My roof membrane is in good shape but the sealant does need regular checking and maintenance. That was laziness on your dealer's part for not checking it and touching it up.

Hopefully that's all it is in your case, touching up the sealant is a simple quick fix.

I wash my roof when I wash the rest of it which is 4 or 5 times a year. I use plain water and a scrub brush.

I don't really know anything about roof coatings, like Randy said, Keystone doesn't recommend anything.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The other concern you need to have is what - if any - water seeped through those cracks and into the inside walls of the trailer (which is now causing rotting)

You may notice this after the trailer has been sitting in the hot sun for a few days and you open it -- if you smell mildew or fungus or an old garbage smell then you need to take it back ASAP to the dealer becuase these problems aren't going to go away on their own...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Indeed, the caulking can and will split fairly quickly. This seems to be common to all RV's with a rubber roof. I had a leak on the roof of my 2004 OB as well. They put plenty on, but it just split at the seam. Gotta check em often. Sorry your dealer didn't catch this.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

There is a patch kit you can get for rubber roofs- I don't think that is what you are looking for, however. It is for tears you might get from tree limbs while camping- more of a quick fix.

The caulking up top does require yearly inspection. It dries and cracks over the years. You can buy caulking (make sure it is for rubber roofs) and apply it yourself- not to bad of a job.

As for your used '04- you should not have had any problems so soon with the roof. Make sure you inspect after the dealer gets it sealed up.

Hope you make your trip!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

The caulking is not the main water protector. The main sealant is putty tape that is applied between the two pieces being sealed (roof and vent, roof and edge etc). If the caulking is dried and cracked I would remove, check the sealant (probe with a small pointy object to ensure that it is still soft and pliable) and then re-caulk with a self-leveling caulk. The caulk is there to keep the sealant from drying out. As long as the sealant is still intact there should be no water intrusion.

Putty Tape

Lap sealant

The caulking will come up easily but the putty tape is really stuck on.

Jared


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

This would be discouraging. I would not think that an '04 would have any roof problems at all unless it was parked under a tree dripping sap or under a flock of sea gulls. I'm told that the roof is made by dicor. Hopefully, your dealer will be able to check and correct.

I wash my roof twice a year and apply dicor protectant. I'll let you know in 10 years if that is the right approach.


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 12, 2005)

Talked to the dealer yesterday, He gave me a tube of the lap sealant
and told me to go on our trip and when we get back bring in the unit and they will go over the roof and make sure ther is no damage. Then
re-seal everything. Hope this will take care of it. It still kind of puts a damper on our first trip, but we are still going and will try to have a great time. Bad thing is they are calling for thunderstorms Friday and Saturday. BRING IT ON! Ha Ha.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Which dealership are you dealing with?

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Note to self.......Check back with Vdub regarding roof in April 2015


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Go and enjoy yourself, the roof will get fixed. The lap sealant will take care of the cracks in the sealant, just did mine last night.

Main thing is to have a good time









Mike


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 12, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Which dealership are you dealing with?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]33212[/snapback]​


Campingtime in Oakwood.


----------

